# Ketogenic Diet experiment - Weekly Diary



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

I started a Ketogenic diet Jan.1 and thought I'd keep an ongoing update here since I am an active mountain biker. Last year I did 620,000 mountain bike footies and 3620 miles (not to mention a lot of running thrown in). I was on a semi-health conscience diet that consisted of lots of carbs and protein (primarily from seafood since I am a pescatarian). I quit drinking in March too. Even after burning some 170,000+ calories, I gained weight...most went to my belly. Frustrating! With all the working out, I was constantly hungry and had little control over carb intake...my body just craved it!

This year, I decided to try this Keto diet after hearing from some of my buddies that did it and saw incredible results. One lost 100lbs and the other needed it to control seizures. SO, why not!? I'll give it a ride and see how it plays out.

My stats:
48.5 years old
5'9"
Starting weight Jan.1: 187
Weight goal: 169 and below

Week 1:
I actually started the year with a veggie juice fast. 3 days of raw veggies and fruit, 5 days of just juice, then kicked it into Keto day 9 (Jan.9 to be exact). Since I eliminated carbs and sugars thru the fast, my Keto transition was pretty easy. I did not experience the Keto Flu or mass cravings.

Weight end of week: 173 (though gained 4lbs after eating again Jan. 9...food in belly as opposed to no food in belly)

Workouts: Not much riding due to rain
-Running: 3 days, 11 miles with sprints
-MTbiking: 1 day, 9 miles, 1900 ft elevation
-Sit ups/Stretching 6 days

Week 2: 
Diet has been pretty easy. Experienced some heart burn from all the cream/dairy earlier in the week but that has since subsided. Having fun finding new recipes and doing a lot of cooking which I was never that into. Made a pizza (Almond flour), blueberry muffins (Coconut flour), lots of salmon and veggies, and tons of fat. Some tasty food I must admit! Hit Ketosis last night...I'm in! Feel really clear headed. Not famished and find that I don't need to eat much to get full. Went on long ride yesterday and needed very little fuel all day. Just had nuts and a small blue berry muffin made with almond flour. Did not notice a lack of stamina...could have ridden a lot more. I DID however get pretty hungry last night and ate a lot before feeling full.

Weight end of week: 177 (pretty much constant 177 all week)

Workouts: 
-Running: 3 days, 12.5 miles with sprints
-MTbiking: 2 days, 17 miles, 3600 ft elevation

I'll check in on the 21st but so far, so good! Here is an article that sort of sums it up I think: https://www.outsideonline.com/211340...at-ketone-diet

Cheers!


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Week 3:
The diet is going well but sort of up and down. I have been in Ketosis for a week now. The meals I am making are delicious but I do find cravings for things I loved like cereal at 10pm and ice cream. I'd say for the most part, I am not hungry for most of the day but I have been famished a few times this week where I just had to keep eating. The food options are starting to get a little boring. I feel amazing when I am actually riding or running though I had a bonk day the other day where I couldn't find the energy to climb at a fast pace...just had to take it slow. I also gained weight. Started the week at 177 lbs. and was 180 lbs. this morning. HOWEVER, my belly and waste fat is going away. Six pack is noticeable and pants don't fit well anymore...that's cool. Other things: Sleeping great, pretty good energy, blood pressure is the best I've seen it in a while, and had a blood test done which came back stellar...it says I am 36 years old. I'll take it! Going to add Magnesium this week and gotta find some more recipes...there are a ton online.

Riding this week could have been better but it was raining and cold quite a bit.

Weight end of week: 180 

Workouts: 
-Running: 2 days, 8.35 miles with sprints
-MTbiking: 3 days, 35 miles, 5500 ft elevation
-March. 1 day, 4 miles.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Week 4:

Went ok but not seeing strong results (side note...huge ride today and felt incredible but this is about week 4). Weight went down a couple pounds but came back up to equal last weeks weight. Blood pressure 124/82...nice. Feeling slim and clear headed but I get really hungry after a big ride and not really experiencing the full feeling with less food. Running has been great but a couple rides where I felt tired and sluggish (could be all the couch surfing from the cold/rains we've been having). It's possible my Ketosis is light due to too much Protein or maybe carb accumulation but strips say I am still in ketosis so not sure. Summary for week: Nothing to get excited about but not going backwards either. I'll take it but wish I could see some more weight loss.

Weight end of week: 180 

Workouts: 
-Running: 4 days, 19 miles with sprints
-MT Biking: 4 rides, 48 miles, 2741 ft elevation


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I've done Keto and had great results. Mostly when I was power lifting. It's normal not to feel full after any major exercise, your body want to replace glycogen. What are your macros?


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

I have no clue about my macros but I try to eat a lot of fat, a little protein, and stay clear of carbs. I really suck at counting calories.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

squashyo said:


> I have no clue about my macros but I try to eat a lot of fat, a little protein, and stay clear of carbs. I really suck at counting calories.


We'll if you strive for a lot of fat, you should be fine. Most people eat to much protein and it gets converted in to glucose .

I follow a diet popular with body builders, call the Anabolic Diet it is keto for 5-6 days and a high carb day. This keeps the metabolism going since low carbs can Lower metabolism. I find it works well since I get short rides and gym time during the week and long rides on the weekend when carbs might be beneficial. As I've gotten older, these are the only diets I can stay somewhat lean on.


----------



## thunder (Aug 5, 2004)

pretty cool. Keep us updated! I've done it Keto a couple times and loved it. It was hard to 
stay the course with young kids and crap in the house to eat. I'm back on it now and gonna start biking soon too. Tell us how you are doing on it now.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## flying bison (Aug 3, 2014)

I've been on keto for a few months now as it makes my celiac diet much easier to manage. I've noticed energy levels are much more consistent throughout the day (no post meal slumps), and I've dropped a good amount of weight. Have yet to go out riding on the diet, just done a little bit of running on the treadmill. Do you eat any differently before, during or after a ride to fuel up, or do you find your regular day to day diet is sufficient?


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Sorry, slacking! 

My Keto diet is going more good than bad but not perfect. I am however sticking with it.

I had a vacation in Hawaii in Feb. and decided to break my diet for the trip. Weddings and lots of activities meant that I wasn't going to be in a position to keep to the diet...and I wanted chocolate, malasadas, and other carb filed treats. Going back to a shitty diet was pretty awesome from a flavor stand point but I didn't like the way I felt. Less energy and enthusiasm and I gained about 4 lbs in under a week.

I am back on the diet and going to make it a life style for a while. It took a long time to get back into ketosis and I had bad headaches for a couple days. I got some blood work done and it didn't look great but not bad. It showed that my insulin management is excellent and I am on the right dietary track. But my bad cholesterols are on the high side but so are my good ones. Doc thinks it could be genetics at play so we will do another test in a couple months. I am to reduce saturated fats along the way to see if this drops the number. I also took a stress test this week but not sure what the numbers see. There is another test planned too...lipid metabolism? Forgot what it checks for. 

On the plus side, I feel awesome and my belly is flatter than last year by a long shot. Terrific energy, can ride and run for long stretches without fatigue, I actually crave good foods like salads, nuts, and stir frys. And I don't eat nearly as much in a sitting....get full pretty quick on less food. I am still riding every other day and running every other day and digging it! Adding weight training. Sleeping is amazing on this diet.

On the down side, my weight has not moved at all. I am stuck at 180 which may just be my weight. My blood pressure is still high even though this diet is supposed to be good for that (could be that I went off Keto so could be a short term HBP). Also, food choices are so limited that I do crave variety.

End of day, I'm probably going to make this a lifestyle but going to monitor closely. I love it so far aside from some negatives. I am stoked to be off sugar and booze.

As for eating differently, I have such low hunger that I don't need to. I usually bring some cheese sticks and nuts on a ride and barely need them even after some long hauls. I bought some Keto energy bars but only used them a couple times.

More to come...


----------



## flying bison (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the update, as for the weightloss stalling, how accurately are you tracking your macros? My weightloss stalled at first when I was eating cocoa covered almonds, didn't realize they had much more carbs then regular almonds. Once I stopped that, my weight started dropping significantly again. Also, when I started running, my weightloss stalled and has since stayed around the same. I use a scale that measures body fat and muscle percentages (I understand these scales aren't super accurate). My fat has been going down, and muscle up, and i can see the biggest changes by looking in the mirror so I know I am loosing fat. Maybe all the protein on this diet combined with your workout regimen is putting a lot more muscle on for you.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

As much as I hate to admit it, I am not doing a great job monitoring macros. I'm just not built that way...lazy. I am watching the carb listings/intake though and doing what I can to limit them whenever possible. My thinking is if the strips are pink or better, I am doing ok.

Very possible the Protein mixed with extensive work outs is simply creating muscle mass. I do feel leaner which at the end of the day is a-ok! I still would love to get below 170.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Download the Myfitnesspal app to your phone. Super easy to use and you can adjust your macros percentages to your preference. It will track everything of you and it helps to get a better gauge on calorie intake.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Calhoun said:


> Download the Myfitnesspal app to your phone. Super easy to use and you can adjust your macros percentages to your preference. It will track everything of you and it helps to get a better gauge on calorie intake.


Sorry, just saw this. I did MFP for a while. My problem is entering every meal into the system was such a drag for me. Trying to figure out every little piece of food was just too much.

Anyhow, since I am here, diet is still going great! Down to 175 which is cool. Energy is high, sleep is great, riding and running has been awesome! Finding that I love salads now.

I also started reading this book: Grain Brain. Pretty eye opening stuff!

Cheers!


----------



## Toot3344556 (Apr 25, 2016)

My issue with HFLC or Keto is how to fuel for racing... I feel sluggish going up hills. 
I agree with OP on most the summaries. 
If you break the diet you can use Intermittent fasting to empty your Glucose storages faster getting to ketosis quicker.

Also, keep in mind that when you eat carbs it gets coupled with H20 and gets stored in muslces. This is the infamous water weight that people can lose in a couple of days. 
On a strict keto diet your body is devoid of most stored Glucose so when you went to hawaii that extra weight was most likey that.

any theories on how to fuel for a race?


----------



## thunder (Aug 5, 2004)

Been doing keto for the 2nd time starting March 1st(2months). Have felt absolutely great on the trails. Just did a nice 8mi loop and got a little hungry 2x on it. A quick handful of nuts and shredded coconut and I was ready to go again. Later in the day I did hit the wall but I really had only coffee with butter/oil, 2 hard boiled eggs and those nuts all day. I bonked around 4pm. I had some crazy blood sugar issues,bloating and ibs before keto so this last 2 months have been awesome. My joints feel better too. Wheat is the devil!


----------



## Toot3344556 (Apr 25, 2016)

thunder said:


> Been doing keto for the 2nd time starting March 1st(2months). Have felt absolutely great on the trails. Just did a nice 8mi loop and got a little hungry 2x on it. A quick handful of nuts and shredded coconut and I was ready to go again. Later in the day I did hit the wall but I really had only coffee with butter/oil, 2 hard boiled eggs and those nuts all day. I bonked around 4pm. I had some crazy blood sugar issues,bloating and ibs before keto so this last 2 months have been awesome. My joints feel better too. Wheat is the devil!


You shouldn't be bonking on keto... the whole point is to tap into your fat reserves. Do you monitor your heart rate ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thunder (Aug 5, 2004)

No I do not. I didn't bonk while biking or having a high heartrate though.I was actually umpiring my sons game and doing a bunch of lunges as I had to neal down behind each batter. About200 lunges I estimated. May have been dehydrated a little too. I got a little light headed. I kinda felt the same way 
yesterday and decided to carb up. It had been 16 days since my last carbs. Felt better soon after. Am I doing something wrong? I'm always confused on whether to carb up ever or not. I would rather not but feel like I need to every couple weeks.


----------



## Toot3344556 (Apr 25, 2016)

thunder said:


> No I do not. I didn't bonk while biking or having a high heartrate though.I was actually umpiring my sons game and doing a bunch of lunges as I had to neal down behind each batter. About200 lunges I estimated. May have been dehydrated a little too. I got a little light headed. I kinda felt the same way
> yesterday and decided to carb up. It had been 16 days since my last carbs. Felt better soon after. Am I doing something wrong? I'm always confused on whether to carb up ever or not. I would rather not but feel like I need to every couple weeks.


Keto expends a lot more water then the traditional high carb diet. you'll need more salt and other electrolytes.

I carb up once or twice a week depending on my activity level. 
Use 180-age, if you're above that then you're in an ana-aerobic zone and your body will want to burn carbs over fat.


----------



## flying bison (Aug 3, 2014)

Toot3344556 said:


> Keto expends a lot more water then the traditional high carb diet. you'll need more salt and other electrolytes.
> 
> I carb up once or twice a week depending on my activity level.
> Use 180-age, if you're above that then you're in an ana-aerobic zone and your body will want to burn carbs over fat.


I don't carb up at all really, and haven't had any energy issues even when going anaerobic. Should I carb up before a ride? How much do you guys carb up?


----------



## Toot3344556 (Apr 25, 2016)

flying bison said:


> I don't carb up at all really, and haven't had any energy issues even when going anaerobic. Should I carb up before a ride? How much do you guys carb up?


Experimenting is best here. 
Sometimes I eat 2-3 days out. Sometimes its some sugar powders before a race. Everyone reacts differently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Been a while so checking in. In full ketosis these days and super stoked about it. I'm down to 170.5 and can just go forever without wanting to eat. Logged close to 7000 feet of mountain bike climbing in last two days and fresh as a daisy! It's ****ing weird!

Cheers!


----------



## thunder (Aug 5, 2004)

squashyo said:


> Been a while so checking in. In full ketosis these days and super stoked about it. I'm down to 170.5 and can just go forever without wanting to eat. Logged close to 7000 feet of mountain bike climbing in last two days and fresh as a daisy! It's ****ing weird!
> 
> Cheers!


Awesome. How long have you been in ketosis straight? Longest i did was 30 days. Been cycling up once a week lately. Weird thing for me is that i look like i lost a lot more than 8lbs. Feel good on the trails 2x a week. Also lifting light 2xs.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Good Q! I was Keto for about 1.5 months. Then went to Hawaii for a week and ate a lot of carbs. I have been in full Keto for about 2.5 months? Ride 4 days a week (biggish rides too) and run every other day.

OTBed about three weeks back though and jacked my knee so been riding the couch mostly up until last week...I am slowly getting back. I need to get back to doing weights!


----------

